# Time to start re-rehearsing in Ontario



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The patios will be opening some time in June. But I'm delighted to see that a "gathering" of up to five people will now be allowed. Now we can get together and jam/rehearse on my back deck. Entertain the neighbours and be ready to hit the patio on June 13. 

And in other good personal news, I have a weekly Saturday gig on the patio outside the Pho Hut for the summer as well as the band gig at the brewery on Sundays. Gotta love weeklies.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's nice that you can rehearse in a quiet outdoor setting like that. 

Unfortunately for most bands, rehearsing outdoors is not really an option because of noise.

And that puts them indoors.

We're getting there.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Hoping to start having firepit jams in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Milkman said:


> It's nice that you can rehearse in a quiet outdoor setting like that.
> 
> Unfortunately for most bands, rehearsing outdoors is not really an option because of noise.
> 
> ...


We are pretty lucky that way. Though, last time we rehearsed they were cutting down a tree a few houses away, which was no help. Humans are such wanton creators of ugly noise.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

It’s so much more fun when it’s illegal.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> It’s so much more fun when it’s illegal.


Our drummer suspects it's all a conspiracy, I prefer to "follow the science" and the guitar player's wife is a GP who is working in the covid stream. He's volunteering at the vaccination clinic in town. Whatever he says is what we do.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Covid only becomes manageable when most of us are vaccinated. But more importantly, there are a lot of folks with some serious medical issues going on that need the strain on the healthcare system to end.

I’m really disheartened by the amount of people not even entertaining the vaccine.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We are actually putting on a small concert in our laneway today for all our neighbours. We are fortunate that we can have up to 8 people (Quebec) on our land while keeping safe distances. Its gonna be a fine afternoon as the sun will be shinning. I wish all of you who can do this to join in on the party all through Canada. Rock on my friends !!!


----------



## Cmain (Nov 9, 2021)

Re-Hearsing is getting even more difficult in Toronto as we keep losing monthly practice halls. The only places available are hourly and cost enough that getting together to play music is becoming a rich man's pastime. Sad state of affairs!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> It’s so much more fun when it’s illegal.


I know what you mean. Once pot was made legal I switched to meth.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> I know what you men. Once pot was made legal I switched to meth.


I’m in the same boat, the minute I turned 16 I dumped my teacher.


----------

